# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Mastering The Art Of Attraction - Neil Strauss Living Life After Hair Loss

## tbtadmin

Fellow hair loss sufferer, Neil Strauss, author of The New York Times*Bestseller, The Game, Penetrating The Secret Society of  Pickup Artists, calls in to discuss his evolution from an average frustrated chump (AFC)*into the worlds most sought after, and respected authority on the art of*pick up.” If you believe that your hair loss is holding [...]

More...

----------

